# Just got my first amp!  Corda 3MOVE New Pics Added



## guitarman19853

Just received my Corda 3MOVE last night! So far I'm nothing short of blown away by the improvement with my iPod. I bought this with the Quables LOD offered on the Meier audio site. It is easily a 100% improvement. 

 I don't think I can give a true review as I don't have anything to compare it to.

 So far it has definitely shown improvement with my ATH-AD700's, Grado SR60's and even the KSC-75.

 Right now at work I'm using the DAC with my laptop and Foobar. It isn't as big of a difference than my laptop soundcard but it is better. The noise is gone at least.

 Still, very happy! I'll take pictures later.

 The Quables LOD, the heatshrink on the dock side has slid down the wire and is now not going into the dock anymore. I pushed it up but I didn't want to damage anything. Is this normal? Should I remove the cover of the dock and use a tiny bit of adhesive to seal that in place?

 New Pics on the last page


----------



## charliex

Congrats Guitarman - my first headphone amp (a Little Dot MK III) just came in 2 nights ago - and here's another headfier just toally blown away...and the tubes haven't even been burned in yet!! Since discovering head-fi, my sonic addiction has escalated tremendously (just wish my wallet would do the same). ENJOY!


----------



## Discover

Hey!

 How does it sound with the M50?
 This phone should sound rather cool while the Corda is said to be "warm".
 How do they mix?


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Discover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey!

 How does it sound with the M50?
 This phone should sound rather cool while the Corda is said to be "warm".
 How do they mix?_

 

I will let you know, I just updated my signature today but those headphones were actually ordered a few days ago. So I don't have them yet


----------



## Discover

would be great - looking for an amp/DAC myself


----------



## krmathis

Congratulations!


----------



## dadozen

Congratulations, Jan Meier manufactures wonderful amps!


----------



## ClieOS

Congrats from another 3MOVE owner


----------



## ZoNtO

I want one daddy, I want one!


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats from another 3MOVE owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you using anything specific as a power adapter? Or will any 9V radioshack one with the right adapter work? 

 I will be using this alot at work so not replacing the battery twice a week would be nice.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using anything specific as a power adapter? Or will any 9V radioshack one with the right adapter work? 

 I will be using this alot at work so not replacing the battery twice a week would be nice._

 

For power adapter, I just use a generic one in the house, but I usually use rechargeable since I got a lot of them (and USB power since I use the DAC a lot too). However, I do find regular 9v battery gives slightly better sound than rechargeable. If you don't mind a bit reduction in SQ, try switching to low current mode (you need to open the case up as the switch behind the face plate). It will give about 100hrs of battery life instead of 24hrs in high current mode (which is default setting).


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For power adapter, I just use a generic one in the house, but I usually use rechargeable since I got a lot of them (and USB power since I use the DAC a lot too). However, I do find regular 9v battery gives slightly better sound than rechargeable. If you don't mind a bit reduction in SQ, try switching to low current mode (you need to open the case up as the switch behind the face plate). It will give about 100hrs of battery life instead of 24hrs in high current mode (which is default setting)._

 

Do you use the high quality rechargables? Ones that are tested to put out at least 9V? Some rechargable 9V's only put out something like 7.2V. 

 I'm thinking of making the investment into some good rechargable 9V's as I need them for this and my wireless IEM receiver for the band.


----------



## guitarman19853

My setup today... I really like the M50 with this amp. Lots of bass from the iPod, which I previously thought wasn't possible. 


 Cell Phone pic since I'm at work


----------



## RAQemUP

Nice rubberband! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the thickness of that Dap/amp combo, you should get one of those Livestrong rubber wrist bands or similar. Not only is it much sturdier then that rubberband but it will look about 1 million times better. You could also get a velcro strap or the velcro with sticky tape to put inbetween.


----------



## ClieOS

I have several brand of rechargeable but most of them are Energizer 175mAh. In full charge, they usually output slightly over 9.6v. Even if I am not using them for weeks, they usually still able to output somewhere b/w 8.6v to 9.2v. I was thinking about those >200mAh rechargeable but they are a lot more expensive to get from where I live.


----------



## vkvedam

So tempting, congrats.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice rubberband! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With the thickness of that Dap/amp combo, you should get one of those Livestrong rubber wrist bands or similar. Not only is it much sturdier then that rubberband but it will look about 1 million times better. You could also get a velcro strap or the velcro with sticky tape to put inbetween._

 

I plan on it but i just want a blank black one. I find it hard to bring myself to pay $6 shipping on amazon for a 99 cent wristband. So i'll do the rubber bands until i find something.

 Plus didn't you know that the rubber bands add to the bass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ipod case is silicone so velcro wont work.


----------



## Alai

Wow. You got quite a nice amp for it being your first amp.


----------



## Bojamijams

I've just ordered this same amp, but am now really wishing my Cowon D2 had a true line out. I love the look of that Qables LOD as well. 

 Its funny, with normal 50ohm and less headphones, the D2 is miles above the iPod in sound quality. But now that I got the AKG 702's which really require an ext. amp, I wish I kept the ipod just for the lineout. Figures.


----------



## guitarman19853

Some pics with my 2 new headphone purchases.


----------



## guitarman19853

All my phones must be very easy to drive because I never need to turn it up much at all. I switched the gain over to the low/IEM setting via the 2 switches under the battery and its much better.


----------



## GreatDane

Sweet looking amp. I almost bought the 3Move based on having previously owned a Porta Corda MkIII-USB...great sounding amp/DAC but not so great looks.

 I have no doubt that the 3 sounds excellent. The collector in me still wants one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wallet holds me back.


----------



## wharfrat1

Congrats on the amp! Now I just hope you don't get a case of upgradeitis. I've had a bad one for the last month or so and it's killing my wallet!


----------



## Discover

So, after a while of burning in - how doe the M50 and the Corda play together?


----------



## gav17

M50 has slow bass in that combination.
 But bass is better than M50 used unamped


----------



## Agent_Moler

i have a 2move, does anyone know if the device can recharge 9volts if an ac adapter is plugged in?


----------



## ClieOS

I don't think any of the MOVE series can recharge battery.


----------



## Agent_Moler

ah...thanx


----------



## DarKu

@Guitarman - i'd recommend to put your amp in High Current/Low Gain mode. I believe that it is now set up on low current mode. From my past experiences High Current mode/low gain is the best configuration for your 3Move, you should obtain a better drive of your headphones. Wait till you try an home headamp from Jan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - that's a different story


----------



## linhlh

Sry for bumping this thread.
 What is this switch in front of the amp ? 






 I read manual that both adjusting high gain-low gain and high current-low current are done inside the amp, which you have to screw it open. So I don't know what the above one does, can anyone explain ? 

 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

It is the switch for crossfeed .


----------

